# Hi there from Christchurch Dorset!



## Andrea Owens (Apr 3, 2017)

_Hi there everyone _


_I was diagnosed with type 2 when I was in hospital with a recurring eye problem 3 weeks ago. I'm taking 24 units of insulin, 4 Metaformine per day and 2 Empagliflozin per day. It's been hard to get used to testing 3-4 times a day and injecting. Also the drugs have made me sick . _

_I've also got other illnesses to cope with for which I'm on a lot of meds; bipolar, hypothyroidism, asthma, osteoarthritis in my knee, hips and shoulder, emotionally unstable personality disorder and scleritis uveitis! _

Anyway sorry to sound like the harbinger of doom lol. Any replies would be great x 
_
_


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi Andrea and welcome to the gang no one wanted to join .
A number of us here have other conditions as well so we know how it feels to try and juggle them all and keep the balls in the air.
We're a friendly bunch so any questions, or if you want a rant, just fire away and we'll help out wherever we can


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi Andrea, looks like you will fit in with many members of this group


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 3, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.  I think many of us have additional issues to deal with, so you are not alone.  Have you got a follow-up appointment where you can discuss how the drugs are making you feel sick, hope it settles down for you.


----------



## coffeesnob (Apr 3, 2017)

hi andrea complex medical history goes with the territory this is why the call it a SYSTEMic disease


----------



## grovesy (Apr 3, 2017)

Welcome.
Many members have other condtions too.


----------



## coffeesnob (Apr 3, 2017)

coffeesnob said:


> hi andrea complex medical history goes with the territory this is why the call it a SYSTEMic disease


 sorry did that came across as patronising? it was meant to be recognition that you are not alone I too have 5 things wrong with me that impact on each other


----------



## Steff (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 3, 2017)

A very warm welcome to the forum Andrea - we all support each other here so please don't think you're alone with your Diabetes - or with your other health issues, take care. x




DX Type 2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn 
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## Amigo (Apr 3, 2017)

Welcome Andrea and glad you've felt able to join us. As the others have said, many of us have multiple health issues and unfortunately diabetes doesn't always play well with other conditions. It complicates other treatments and exacerbates them too. What's the biggest health issue affecting you at the moment?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 4, 2017)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Andrea Owens (Apr 9, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your replies it is reassuring to know I am not alone . I am struggling but I'm ok. A lot of it has triggered my mental health issues and I'm in pain with my osteoarthritis. I rarely go out due to both issues and rely on my 27 year old son but that can be sketchy depending on his mood. At present my reading is 3.4 and I feel terrible but I've nothing in to boost it as everything has run out. My son is in bed as usual and I won't make it to the shop... I don't know whether to inject my insulin or not x


----------



## Andrea Owens (Apr 9, 2017)

coffeesnob said:


> sorry did that came across as patronising? it was meant to be recognition that you are not alone I too have 5 things wrong with me that impact on each other



Thank you.  I didn't take it that way x


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Apr 9, 2017)

If I was that low I wouldn't inject any insulin as this will make you lower.
Do you have no sweets, fruit juice at all? What about something with carbs?


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi Andrea and welcome. 
I agree with greyhound gal that you shouldn't take insulin if you're already low. You need something to bring your levels up a bit. 
Re test frequently and make sure you don't go lower. If necessary ask your son for help. Good luck


----------



## Andrea Owens (Apr 9, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Hi Andrea and welcome to the gang no one wanted to join .
> A number of us here have other conditions as well so we know how it feels to try and juggle them all and keep the balls in the air.
> We're a friendly bunch so any questions, or if you want a rant, just fire away and we'll help out wherever we can


 Thank you x


----------



## Andrea Owens (Apr 9, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> If I was that low I wouldn't inject any insulin as this will make you lower.
> Do you have no sweets, fruit juice at all? What about something with carbs?


 I'm ashamed to say I've nothing and I'm now 3.1 will it keep going down? I feel terrible. I'm getting my son up!


----------



## New-journey (Apr 9, 2017)

Andrea Owens said:


> I'm ashamed to say I've nothing and I'm now 3.1 will it keep going down? I feel terrible. I'm getting my son up!


Are you ok? Glad you got your son up, you urgently need sugar.


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 9, 2017)

Welcome aboard @Andrea Owens  from another Dorset resident - in sunny Dorchester


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 9, 2017)

Dorset is such a beautiful County, I have fond memories of holidaying there staying near Swanage and visiting Durdle Door


----------



## Ditto (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forum.  Hope you got sorted.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2017)

Andrea Owens said:


> I'm ashamed to say I've nothing and I'm now 3.1 will it keep going down? I feel terrible. I'm getting my son up!


Hi Andrea, welcome to the forum  I do hope that you are OK. If you are on insulin then you MUST keep something sweet and sugary -a drink, jelly babies, biscuits, anything like that - near to hand at all times because there is the danger that your levels will continue to fall, possibly to dangerous levels. If needs be and you don't have anything, you need to knock on a neighbour's door or something, because it is essential to have something. This is something that should have been stressed to you when you were given the insulin. What insulin do you use? Are you in touch with the nurse/doctor who gave you the insulin, as it is likely that your doses will need some adjustment in these early weeks.

Please let us know that you are OK. If you find it difficult to get out to the shops, how about buying online?


----------



## Andrea Owens (Apr 10, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Dorset is such a beautiful County, I have fond memories of holidaying there staying near Swanage and visiting Durdle Door


 I love Durdle Door too. I've been camping there a few times. Next time you visit, try Christchurch, in particular Steamer Point or Hengistbury head or Stanpit Marshes. Plus we are a stones throw from the New Forest x


----------



## Andrea Owens (Apr 10, 2017)

pottersusan said:


> Welcome aboard @Andrea Owens  from another Dorset resident - in sunny Dorchester


 Wow you've been through a lot you poor thing. But hey you got through it so well done you . I have a friend in Dorchester so go there quite a lot and of course Weymouth x


----------



## Andrea Owens (Apr 10, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hi Andrea, welcome to the forum  I do hope that you are OK. If you are on insulin then you MUST keep something sweet and sugary -a drink, jelly babies, biscuits, anything like that - near to hand at all times because there is the danger that your levels will continue to fall, possibly to dangerous levels. If needs be and you don't have anything, you need to knock on a neighbour's door or something, because it is essential to have something. This is something that should have been stressed to you when you were given the insulin. What insulin do you use? Are you in touch with the nurse/doctor who gave you the insulin, as it is likely that your doses will need some adjustment in these early weeks.
> 
> Please let us know that you are OK. If you find it difficult to get out to the shops, how about buying online?


 Thank you for caring ❤. My son went to the shop and got cans of lucozade and a big bag of vegetarian jellies. Which I'm now keeping replenished. I think because I'm new to this I didn't realise how serious a hypo was. When I was on the verge of passing out I did though! Thanks everyone for your advice


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2017)

Andrea Owens said:


> Thank you for caring ❤. My son went to the shop and got cans of lucozade and a big bag of vegetarian jellies. Which I'm now keeping replenished. I think because I'm new to this I didn't realise how serious a hypo was. When I was on the verge of passing out I did though! Thanks everyone for your advice


Good to hear  If you are getting hypos then speak to your nurse as your insulin dose is likely to be set too high and needs adjustment


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Apr 10, 2017)

Glad to hear you are OK @Andrea Owens. I keep glucose tablets everywhere  - handbag, car, kitchen, bedside table and dog walking coat so I am covered if I go low wherever I am. Also keep a cereal bar in my handbag and a full fat fizzy drink in the car. 
Maybe a little over prepared ...can you tell I was a Brownie!
Best safe than sorry though.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 10, 2017)

Don't forget about the changes to the Lucozade. I think Northerner posted about it.


----------

